# Is Kahr a good gun?



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

I know I'm probably WAY BEHIND on this one, but I came across an article that says NYPD has adopted the Kahr as their issued sidearm. Was this a political move or is it a good gun?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe both. Sure they make a finer weapon if that's what kind of weapon you want. Meaning that it is a reliable weapon. If they got the contract to arm a dept then they must have offered the best deal out the gate or their offering parts, etc to make it a better deal down the road.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine is a good gun. Its a GREAT gun! but you have to realize what they are. If I had to be stuck with a single gun it would be something more like my XD. But for the Kahr's size and DAO trigger, it shoots exceptionally well.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Kahrs are good guns, and NYPD did authorize their use as backup guns for several years. I think they switched to Sigs a couple of years ago, though...probably political.


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

*+1 on at least the one Kahr I own*

I have a PM9. I love it. Can't say what NYPD got, but the one Kahr I own goes with me often.


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

I love my PM40!


----------

